# Advice on building muscle



## Danny0907 (May 1, 2014)

I'm pretty much a beginner with this stuff but basically i've tried setting my own diet plan for building lean muscle. My problem is low money and I can't really stand eating bland food (that's when I end up sacking it all off as I get bored and bad stomach) this is it anyway...

Breakfast = 3 egg whites, 1 full egg, 100ml milk and slice of toast
2 weetabix with 200ml milk

Snack = fuel porridge pot and low fat yoghurt and 40g salted peanuts

Dinner = chicken, uncle bens rice packet, 2 low fat yoghurts and a banana

Preworkout = 1 green apple, and pb & jam sand which on wholemeal bread

Postworkout = 500ml chocolate milk and 1 boiled egg

Tea = chicken with lettuce, beetroot, tomatoes and cucumber

Before bed = protein shake

This all equals 3303 cals, 248 pro, 393 carbs and 77 fat.
I'm 6 foot 4 and about 190lbs.
Any help or advice on making this better? I've done pretty well as I did start off built like a coathanger. I might not be big now but I'm certainly improving day after day. Just need to get my diet in order


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 2, 2014)

Idk what some of that is like weetabix, amp, Tea, or fuel porridge pot. Seems like those macros look pretty high for the food listed here...barring what those things idk about add up to. 

What are your maintenance calories as of now? Sounds like you have a pretty good grasp on whats going on tho. Just might need to tweak a few things here and there. we all do continuously to find out what works best for us individually.


----------



## italian1 (May 2, 2014)

I'm not sure on the macros either. One thing that everyone needs to know is that building muscle takes time. Like lots of time. And consistency also. Everyone -myself included- tries to make changes way to quickly. You have to stick to a plan for a couple months, maybe even 3-6 months, and see how your body has responded then make changes from there and stick to them for couple more months etc etc. You definatly seem to know how to put a diet together and seem like you know what your talking about. I would say just give it time and then make the changes that need to be made. And remember consistency is key. It's also painful but it's the only way to progress.


----------



## Danny0907 (May 2, 2014)

Your definitely right there! My only doubt is about sugar levels but to be honest I don't think I should get that far into it at the moment with just being a beginner really. But yes in the past few months all I have done is constantly change things (diet, workout routine) I think in fear of it not working. But I've told myself I'm sticking to this plan for at least 8 weeks and then see how it goes. I think I forget sometimes that this is for the rest of my life and there is no rush


----------

